# Homemade Web Spinner



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been tackled yet, but I just saw this video and thought it was pretty great.






-Chris


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Very nice video - thanks for the post Instant Monsters. I use the modified hot glue gun variety and I wonder how these two stack up against each other - hot glue vs. rubber cement. The only problem with my gun is you have to wait for it heat up constantly. Mine is older and I'm sure the gun is lower wattage (voltage?) than they are made now. This, at least, I would not need to wait for......


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

pandora said:


> The only problem with my gun is you have to wait for it heat up constantly. Mine is older and I'm sure the gun is lower wattage (voltage?) than they are made now.


I've heard that guns over 80W don't make you wait. I do like the simplicity of this spinner, though. I might have to make one to decorate the shop this Halloween 

-Chris


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I was just researching what spider web gun I could find, and now I need to go find what supplies I need. This was AWESOME! It seems so much faster and easier as well. How does it come off surfaces? Are there some that are better than others and is there any I should avoid?


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

Please let us know what kind of results you get from this in the future. Looks like a good, easy build and well worth the effort.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Ilean said:


> How does it come off surfaces? Are there some that are better than others and is there any I should avoid?


From what I understand it comes off of solid surfaces fairly easily. Common sense tells me that you should probably avoid fabrics and carpeting. Sometime in the next month I plan to build one, then report back with my findings 

-Chris


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great tutorial. I like the idea of not having to heat up a glue gun or use an air compressor. Might have to try that out.


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

Ive used the hot glue with a airblower and it covered the prop really fast and nicely


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Chris~ I look forward to your report. I would be afraid to use it inside and get it on the carpet and have to try and fix it. 
Ilean


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Ilean said:


> Thanks Chris~ I look forward to your report. I would be afraid to use it inside and get it on the carpet and have to try and fix it.
> Ilean


Oh, I'll be trying it outside first


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

awsome job and cheap ....... but what about the smell of rubber cement does it go away after a day in a closed up room have you had a problem with that ????


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen this version before, over the past few years. I had no idea that the results were this good. 

I've also seen the compressed air and hot glue gun version. Unless I see it posted in here I'll try to dig it up for you guys


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Here it is:


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw this one too. KipKay's stuff is great.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Where can I find the fan blades? I went to my local home depot and they didn't have any


----------



## Runfromron (Aug 29, 2005)

Go to either a plumbing/heating contractor or someone who works on/rebuilds electric motors. You should be able to pick up a used one for a reasonable price, although it might need a little bit of TLC and cleanup.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks! OK so with a little digging on Google... I completely forgot about Grainger, and look what i found! http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/AIRDRIVE-Propeller-2UJU6 the fans are only .63 cents! im ordering 4 of then as i type lol!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Sweet action! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

I've made and use both, but only outdoors. I use the hotglue gun with compressor for the majority/base "coat" then go back with the rubber cement for details. Outside rubber cement pretty much gets destroyed right away, but on top of the hot glue layer, looks really cool!


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I know rubber cement is very flamable. So, I would be careful with that.
What do you do about clean up and the season is over?


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I have been using the rubber cement web maker for over 5 years now. It is easy to make and if you cant find a fan blade just look a yard sales or ask around. someone is always trashing a fan that dont work anymore. I use a larger fan blade. I have found out it works best. ((Out side)) yes the web does not hold up well to the weather. *ut inside it is amazing . It looks and feel just like a web and the smelll does go away. After i web up my house i toss some of those little black spiders on the web to make it look even better. ((cleanup)) It is a lot easy than the hot glue gun. i use the cottan candy way. I have a old broom and just spin it in the web. it will pull off the walls and onto the broom. What stays on the wall you can use your hand or a towel and rub it into a little rubber ball and get it off the wall. I will post a video soon . Note The only thing i dont like is the cost of the rubber cement. It has one up a lot here. If anyone finds a way to make your own please pass it on.*


----------



## robby421 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been to a few different hardware stores searching for a metal fan blade. haven't had any luck yet. any suggestions?? great idea btw!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2011)

i one the other daywatched and now i can see it .where is the video for how to make a web gun out of a drill and use rubber cement?


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

grainger 8 bucks 10" fan ......i made my gun and it does work perfect  thanks instant monsters........


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

It don't have to be metal. All of mine I got from junk fans in the dumpster behind our local thrift store. And I found out that the large 12 inch blades work better. More air flow.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

I know at one time places like Ace Hardware and True Value sold replacement blades for oscilating fans. I sure you could make one of those work.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

not sure how well it would work, but if you can't find a fan blade, has anyone tried making one from a soda can. My grandfather used to make airplanes from soda cans, and the little propellors they had might work. But I'd probably grease it up so the rubber cement/hot glue doesn't get stuck.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a guy selling these on ebay for 15$. Wonder if its this guy or someone making them to sell?
My only concerns are not holding up to the weather, the rubber cement being toxic. I would hate to have to redo it a lot before halloween? Does anyone know if the hot glue holds up better in weather?


----------



## Papa_K (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome. Great job.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hit up Grainger.com and search for: HVACR - Fan Blades and Propellors - Aluminum Fan Blades

I think just searching Aluminum Fan Blades will pull it all up. Can narrow the search by diameter.

Here's a few fan blades from Grainger.com.

10" diameter, 1/4" hub hole, # 4C479 $8.37

10" diameter, 5/16" hub hole, # 2UJU2 $7.79

10" diameter, 5/16" hub hole, thicker aluminum, # 2MXY3 $16.82


I'm sure if you ask any machine supply shop or mechanical shop around town, they'll help you out. For example, MSC, J&L Industrial, McMaster-Carr, MacNoughton and McKay, Production Tool Supply, they all stock these kinds of fans.

Or... hit Walmart and buy some 9" wire cage fans, and gut em for the blades!


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm lucky enough to have a Granger in town. I found a 7 inch aluminum fan on clearance for under five dollars. I'll be building this soon and will post pictures and/or video. Thanks for such a great idea and tutorial.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Instant Monsters said:


> I've heard that guns over 80W don't make you wait. I do like the simplicity of this spinner, though. I might have to make one to decorate the shop this Halloween
> 
> -Chris


I used the Webcaster glue gun last year. It worked great! My only real issue was not with the Webcaster itself, but where I was using it in the Haunted Woods, I was limited to areas based on the length of the air hose. I think that the drill based one might be better suited for me when working in the Haunted Woods.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

only thing with this one is the fire Marshall is going to shut you down for it the web is super flammable


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I was just reading the comments and thought "I wonder if there's non-flammable rubber cement?"

Anyone know of any?


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

*The black Widow*

Just made it!!! I am from New Mexico and there are usually spider webs everywhere, so I know my spider webs. This stuff looks amazing! I really think it looks like black widow webbing. It's very sticky like, well, black widow webbing. So we decided to call it "the black widow." Well, we laughed. I only tried it outside, but I swear it's remarkable. I could see it not being great on inside your home, or anything you don't want to pick at for hours.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Let us know how the webs hold up over time.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Well my ingenious husband turned on the sprinkler last night. So, for the most part it kind of went away. There was still goobers on the fence, but the bush I tried it on still had some. I wonder if after you spray your spider web if you some how dust everything in flour or something like dust, it would be less sticky and not roll on it's self as much. I am planning on making an outdoor maze that is covered and protected from wind. So I think against the indoor elements it's going to hold up beautifully.


----------



## 1_ucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been wanting to make this I just can't figure out where I can buy the fan blades . Please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

1_ucky13 said:


> I've been wanting to make this I just can't figure out where I can buy the fan blades . Please let me know! Thanks!


I got mine on eBay. There seemed to be a fair amount of them on there at that time. Try searching for Condensor Fan.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I also wanted to add that if you buy the Morris professional cobweb fluid, it is listed as non-flammable. You can read the can HERE.

I tried rubber cement. It makes great looking webs, but it is insanely flammable. I would not use it. Spend the extra money and get the good stuff.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Runfromron said:


> Go to either a plumbing/heating contractor or someone who works on/rebuilds electric motors. You should be able to pick up a used one for a reasonable price, although it might need a little bit of TLC and cleanup.


If you go to a plumbing or heating contractor, or supplier be sure to ask if they have a replacement blade for a duct fan booster/ blower. Most contractors will keep the old blowers for parts when removing or exchanging old furnaces.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

azazel said:


> only thing with this one is the fire Marshall is going to shut you down for it the web is super flammable





Dminor said:


> I was just reading the comments and thought "I wonder if there's non-flammable rubber cement?"
> 
> Anyone know of any?


Lepages has a non flammable contact cement product. It sells in Canada for 8.99 for a 237ml bottle (at Canadian Tire). In the US, I see that Home Depot has a 1qt size for 15.98

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...rd=non+flammable+contact+cement&storeId=10051


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

azazel said:


> only thing with this one is the fire Marshall is going to shut you down for it the web is super flammable





Dminor said:


> I was just reading the comments and thought "I wonder if there's non-flammable rubber cement?"
> 
> Anyone know of any?





ITSINMYBLOOD said:


> If you go to a plumbing or heating contractor, or supplier be sure to ask if they have a replacement blade for a duct fan booster/ blower. Most contractors will keep the old blowers for parts when removing or exchanging old furnaces.


Wow, now that's what I love about living in a small town, I called a local plumbing and heating contractor this morning, to have him keep an eye out for a fan blade as they are cleaning out their old shop as they have sold their business, and low and behold his wife just delivered one to me...no charge! I cant wait to get it all put together to test it out. Thanks to everyone on this site for sharing thier amazing talents with all of us


----------



## CoffinWorm (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll certainly be going to my nearest hardware store tomorrow for the materials. Thank you! 
This is awesome.


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

So, does a general contact adhesive work as well as specific rubber cement? I can't seem to find a large container of RC so I'd love a good alternative.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

The thing about rubber cement, is that you can just roll it up into a sticky rubber ball. Very easy to clean up, because it doesn't have a lot of adhesion.

Anything else would have to be tested.



By the way, for my band's CD release party, we did a lot of background video stuff for the screen behind the stage. I set up about 25 skulls in a pile, covered them with the web slinger, set a yellow and red flood light at two sides, and did a bunch of moving camera shots over it. LOOKED WICKED!


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

OK...I actually had a guy at Lowes offer to test some regular contact adhesive. Definitely is not a viable substitute. I was finally able to find 32 oz (gallons were even available) of Elmer's rubber cement at an art supply store. My fan is only 8" and I'm using a cordless drill. The results were fantastic! I even found that if I waved the drill across a doorway while spinning I could "wall off" the opening with webs. I didn't put up too much since it's still early in the month, but here's a few pics.


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

This is AWESOME. And so simple!


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Read this thread this morning - went and bought a $9.99 fan and took the blade off.
Used stuff I had in my work shed and 15 mins later I was done.
I tested it with about a tsp of rubber cement - thought it was not working (like others) and next thing I know all these webs start appearing!
Going to be great Halloween day to lay it all down and soooo simple!
I did a burn test with my blow torch about 2-3 mins after I did the webs and it was fine (for me - your results may be different)

Fan blade from a cheap $9.99 fan (now I have a cool motor to mess with )
Cup is from my kids fruit cups and I have a ton that can be swapped if needed
Bolt is a piece of threaded rod I had left over from my Stalkabout (will post about that build somewhere else - you can see a sneak peak at end of the Burn Test video below)
Piece of rubber gasket to seal around bolt.







Webs (hard to see but with only 1 tsp of rubber cement and about 30 seconds it actually did some good coverage - camera never shows it:








My burn tests after using Elmers Rubber Cement - your results may vary so you will have to test for yourself.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

would like to see the video. Any chance you can get it to load up properly?


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Should work - was probably still uploading to YouTube


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I built one today as well. A few things I learned. 

First, the container holding the rubber cement needs to be about 2" wide or less. I started with a wider container and when I shot the webs, the glue went too wide too soon due to the increased centrifugal force. It went wider than the air flow. When I switched to a smaller container, in this case the actual bottle of rubber cement, I could easily direct the webbing.


Second, I also did a flammability test. I spun some very dense webs to try this on. I hit it with a lighter, and they went up in flames fast. VERY FAST. And then they were gone. It was almost as fast as flash paper. Total burn time was may be a half a second for any given area. There is a minimal amount of fuel to burn. I did a few test with heavy webbing and tried to make things catch fire. I tried paper, cloth, hair (wig), nothing caught. Nothing was even marked.

I feel, me, my opinion, that this is a pretty safe way to make webs. I have no issues in using it. I will be using it in my outside maze for my daughters birthday party with thirty 3rd graders running around.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Fingers, can you post some photos of the webs?


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

I found out a easy way for webbing by accedent.

I was corpsing with a 1500 handblower and wanted to put some hotglue on the corps so i would get a molten skin effect.
But as impatient as i am i used my hb instead of my glue gun hoping it would work faster.

Well it didn't somehow the glue just vaporized... i thought...

Because when i look to my doorway i noticed a huge spiderweb covering the whole freaking door!!!

So i tried it at one of my prop... took my hb holded a gluestick in front of it (with a handglove offcourse) en hit the button.

And aggain it produced a stunning web 

So maybe this is something for my fellow hunters.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

HB??????????


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are some photos of the rubber cement webs. Pardon the wire nuts.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

HB = handblower


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Made one of these today, pretty nice. Although I tried the HD stuff http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1...&storeId=10051 and it wasn't thick enough, just came out in drops, no web.


----------



## Cougarwalker79 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mr. Fright... When you say Hand Blower, are you talking about a heat gun like the type you can get at harbor freight?

http://www.harborfreight.com/1600-watt-heavy-duty-dual-temperature-heat-gun-10001100-69342.html


----------

